

Germany won’t spare Greek pain – it has an interest in breaking us - SanderMak
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jul/10/germany-greek-pain-debt-relief-grexit

======
michaelpinto
As a student of semiotics one tends to notice the disuse of the word "Europe"
and the reversion to "Germany" and "Greece" in all of the language that I see
used on the media coverage of the story. This is really the beginning of the
end of the EU and will continue with the next global downturn combined with
long term demographics.

